# How can you increase caster level?



## Ozmar (Feb 14, 2007)

Let's say I am 11th level and want to cast _create undead_ once as a 15th-level caster. Anyone know of a feat or magical item that could give me a one-time boost to caster level for this?

Ozmarius the Undead Creator


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 14, 2007)

Have fun controling that undead critter


----------



## Ardenian (Feb 14, 2007)

buy the scroll?


----------



## DarkJester (Feb 14, 2007)

Orange Ioun Stone: +1 Caster Level
Create Magic Tattoo (Spell, Spell Compendium): +1 Caster level

Does sanctum spell give you a +1 caster level? I can't remember.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 14, 2007)

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Orange Ioun Stone: +1 Caster Level
> Create Magic Tattoo (Spell, Spell Compendium): +1 Caster level
> 
> Does sanctum spell give you a +1 caster level? I can't remember.




Those are good starts.

Oooo... I forgot about controlling it. Thanks!

And scroll: I want to cast the spell myself so I can apply my corpsecrafter and similar feats.

Thanks!
Oz


----------



## Brain (Feb 14, 2007)

If you're arcane - ring of arcane might from complete arcane
if you're divine - prayer beads


----------



## pawsplay (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, the OP confuses me. You want 8th level spells at 11th level? Use a scroll or other item.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 14, 2007)

Brain said:
			
		

> If you're arcane - ring of arcane might from complete arcane
> if you're divine - prayer beads




Cool:

Ring of arcane might: +1 caster level (20,000gp)
Orange Ioun Stone: +1 caster level (30,000gp)
Create Magic Tattoo (Spell, Spell Compendium): +1 caster level (300gp and must be 13th level)

Does sanctum spell give you a +1 caster level? Nope.

So we're up to +3... kinda pricey. I'll probably _be _ 15th level by the time I can afford it. 

Ah! _Bead of karma _ is the bomb! 20,000gp for a one-time +4 caster level. That's perfect. But I need to get an arcane version of it. Guess I'd better talk to my artificer friend.

-Ozmar


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 14, 2007)

pawsplay said:
			
		

> Okay, the OP confuses me. You want 8th level spells at 11th level? Use a scroll or other item.




Create undead is 6th level. I can cast it (I am 12th, but I have an item that reduces my caster level by 1, so casting as 11th level). Create undead can create bigger undead as you gain caster level. To wit:


```
from SRD:
[B]Create Undead[/B]
Necromancy [Evil]
[B]Level:[/B] Clr 6, Death 6, Evil 6, Sor/Wiz 6
[B]Components:[/B] V, S, M
[B]Casting Time:[/B] 1 hour
[B]Range:[/B] Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
[B]Target:[/B] One corpse
[B]Duration:[/B] Instantaneous
[B]Saving Throw:[/B] None
[B]Spell Resistance:[/B] No
A much more potent spell than animate dead, this evil spell allows you to create more powerful sorts of undead: ghouls, ghasts, mummies, and mohrgs. The type or types of undead you can create is based on your caster level, as shown on the table below.
Caster Level	Undead Created
11th or lower	Ghoul
12th–14th	Ghast
15th–17th	Mummy
18th or higher	Mohrg
You may create less powerful undead than your level would allow if you choose. Created undead are not automatically under the control of their animator. If you are capable of commanding undead, you may attempt to command the undead creature as it forms.
This spell must be cast at night.
[I]Material Component:[/I] A clay pot filled with grave dirt and another filled with brackish water. The spell must be cast on a dead body. You must place a black onyx gem worth at least 50 gp per HD of the undead to be created into the mouth or eye socket of each corpse. The magic of the spell turns these gems into worthless shells.
```

Does that help?


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 14, 2007)

_Do not call up what ye cannot put down._

Make sure to have lots of fire on hand JIC.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 14, 2007)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Oooo... I forgot about controlling it.



I know that one from the famous last words section.


----------



## Musrum (Feb 14, 2007)

You should be able to UMD on the Karma bead to boost your Arcane caster level.

As for controlling: would UMD on a Night Stick (Lib Mort) allow you to Rebuke?


----------



## mvincent (Feb 14, 2007)

- Death knell: +1 CL (a tan bag of tricks might be useful for creating the 6+ HD creature needed to provide the requisite 1 hr. duration)

As for a bead of karma, the effects only last 10 minutes (which could be a problem, since create undead has a 1 hr. casting time).


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 15, 2007)

Musrum said:
			
		

> You should be able to UMD on the Karma bead to boost your Arcane caster level.
> 
> As for controlling: would UMD on a Night Stick (Lib Mort) allow you to Rebuke?




Rebuking is "as controlling", so I am pretty sure anything that improves your control undead ability also improves your rebuke undead ability.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 15, 2007)

mvincent said:
			
		

> - Death knell: +1 CL (a tan bag of tricks might be useful for creating the 6+ HD creature needed to provide the requisite 1 hr. duration)
> 
> As for a bead of karma, the effects only last 10 minutes (which could be a problem, since create undead has a 1 hr. casting time).




Ouch! Good point!

I like the idea for using _Death Knell_. It does look like a tricky situation.

So if I use:

Ring of arcane might: +1 caster level (20,000gp)
Orange Ioun Stone: +1 caster level (30,000gp)
Create Magic Tattoo (Spell, Spell Compendium): +1 caster level (300gp and must be 13th level)
Death Knell: +1 caster level (need at least a 6 HD victim).

Here's another idea... Death Knell's bonus is not typed... now I know that similar or identical effects from similar or identical spells rarely stack. But in this case, do you think that I could make a case for multiple death knells stacking if cast in succession?

Probably not... but it would save me 50,000gp... 

-Ozmar the Cheapskate


----------



## Brain (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the multiple death knells is your best option, if the DM allows it.  It certainly fits the power-hungry necromancer feel the best - draining victims to fuel your ritual to bring an unusually powerful undead into being.


----------



## FalcWP (Feb 15, 2007)

Another option (although it requires two feats) is getting Fiendish Heritage and then Fiendish Power (both from Complete Mage).  Fiendish Power increases your caster level for evil spells by 1.  I admit, not a great option, though it would open up the possibility for some moderately useful spell-like abilities or resistance to acid and fire (with the other Fiendish Heritage feats).  If you're a wizard specializing in necromancy, then picking up six or nine levels of Master Specialist (also from Complete Mage) would give you a +1 or +2 bonus to your caster level for necromancy spells, as well.


----------



## mvincent (Feb 15, 2007)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> I know that similar or identical effects from similar or identical spells rarely stack.



Per the rules, this would not stack.



> do you think that I could make a case for multiple death knells stacking if cast in succession?



Ask your DM if he is willing to alter the rules in this case.


----------



## hanniball (Feb 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd drop a link to a WotC thread that has a compiled list of ways to raise caster level.  It's a great resource.

Either way...just my 2 cp


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 16, 2007)

hanniball said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd drop a link to a WotC thread that has a compiled list of ways to raise caster level.  It's a great resource.
> 
> Either way...just my 2 cp




Nice! Muchas gracias!

Ozmar the Grateful


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, here's what I think I'm gonna do...

Buy some liquid pain (BoVD), which costs 200gp, and can be used as an additional material component when I cast _create undead_. This will add +2 to the caster level.

Undergo the bloodtouched rite (PG to Eberron), which I was gonna do anyway, since my char is a follower of Vol, and which I forgot adds +1 to the caster level of necromancy spells.

And I'll use _planar binding_ to summon up a 6HD evil outsider and beat it down. Then cast _death knell _ on it until it expires, and this will give me another +1 to caster level for the hour that I need to cast _create undead_. 

Voila! One mummy.

And controlling it should be easy. The target body is my dead brother, who is only 6 HD, and the mummified creature template doesn't seem to add any HD or turn resistance. So I should be able to command him easily. Well... here's hoping anyway...

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions!
Ozmar the Sibling Animator


----------

